
Do-It-Yourself: From Scientific Paper to Covid-19 DNA Vaccine (Google Doc) - James_Henry
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1l8_5vY83bh-fG1G6S6lO7F4NLIW-_FgZsnLZq0mL_Tw/edit
======
James_Henry
Here's the paper that the course is covering/replicating: DNA vaccine
protection against SARS-CoV-2 in rhesus macaques
([https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/19/scie...](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/19/science.abc6284?fbclid=IwAR18ZKFRUbkeSk3eukZcqxz_NEBeyGatXSQ7XbP_hmx6j9G36yfZM5E0xmE))

